# Per linux unter Windows ein befehl ausführen



## LiVe (30. März 2006)

Per linux unter Windows ein befehl ausführen 


Hallo ich habe eine Debian 3.1 Server und würde gerne von einen dem linux Server mehrere Windows Rechner per komando Zeile herunterfahren.

Also hier meine frage kennt einer eine Möglichkeit per linux eine komando Zeile auf Windows auszuführen z.B. („192.168.0.22/C/Windows\System32\Shutdown.exe -s -t 120“)


Kann mir jemand helfen? Kennt einer eine möglickeit?


----------



## LiVe (31. März 2006)

kennt keiner eine lössung?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2006)

Die einzige Moeglichkeit von Linux mit der Windows-Kommandozeile zu verbinden ist Telnet, und das laeuft in der Regel nicht. Den Dienst kann man zwar von Linux aus starten, aber das ist in dem Fall uebertrieben, denn Du kannst Windows auch von Linux aus runterfahren.
In beiden Faellen brauchst Du dazu Samba, und zwar den Befehl net.
Beispiel:

```
net rpc shutdown -S rechnername -U adminuser%adminpassword
```

Uebrigens, coole Leistung auf die Minute genau 24 Stunden spaeter zu pushen.  Auch wenn pushen ja eigentlich nicht so gern gesehen wird.
Und bitte keine Doppelposts.


----------

